# Freezing Wild Turkey



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

I have never frozen one; usually get put in the fridge cleaned up, and ready to cook. Caserole with the leg/thigh, wing meat. Breast tenderloins get breadded and fried, and breast meat has limitless options. Congrats!


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

I just clean it and freeze it. If I know I'm not going to eat it in the next month or so I make sure I vacuum pack it.


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

I simply gut mine, skin it, then wash it off inside and outside real good and drain off/out as much water as possible. Then I use large plastic garbage bags, doubled,....slip the bird inside them and wrap it up tight and seal it good and then in the freezer.
Been doing this for years with many Turkeys and never had 1 issue. 

This past Thanksgiving the wife roasted 2 of them I had in the freezer this way for a while and they were great....:darkbeer:
She roast's them in the over just as you would a store bought bird. She loves them this way better than store bought birds.

She's told me many times ...."you can kill all the Turkeys you want"...:mg::mg:
Had to explain to her that they do have a limit on them and there are laws against such things...:wink:


----------



## Nanook_SD (Mar 23, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the advice guys. I saw some 5 gal ziploc bags on the internet but was thinking that I can do the same thing with garbage bags. I'll do my best to keep it simple. I want to do a good job since I'm under the scrutiny of an 11 yo. 

Thanks again and good hunting...

Mark M.


----------



## nehelt (Jan 28, 2009)

If you cut it up, you can place the meat in freezer bags and fill it with water and place it in the freezer and it will keep. It will taste just the same as it would have if you had just shot it.


----------



## blind squirrel (Dec 7, 2007)

i pluck 'em. Then to freeze i wrap the whole bird with aluminum foil then place everything in an unscented kitchen trashbag, then take all of the air out with a vaccum cleaner or dust buster. Tie the trash bag in a knot, then put everything in a second trashbag and pull the air out of that one too. The aluminum foil seems to compress around the bird as the bags get tightened by the vaccum. i have thawed a couple birds several months later and they were all in great shape.


----------

